# where best to go for renting a apartment in bangkok?



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi guys

I am wondering where best to go for renting a apartment or condo in bangkok?i would like an english speaking person to help me and i only want to spend like 10,000 to 15,000 baht a month,any idea guys?

Thanks

Peter

ps,which areas are good to live and which areas are bets to avoid?

thanks again 

Peter


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

petepie1234 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am wondering where best to go for renting a apartment or condo in bangkok?i would like an english speaking person to help me and i only want to spend like 10,000 to 15,000 baht a month,any idea guys?
> 
> ...


Peter:

Bangkok is a 1,500 square kilometers (600 square miles) metropolis that is built out, not up. Population estimates on the order of 9 - 10 million persons (so plenty of housing options) and horrendous traffic problems. You've been to Thailand several times so you should be well aware of the Bangkok traffic patterns and flows. 

The way you need to approach selecting your living accommodations is first, you need to determine just where in Bangkok you will be frequenting. You have posted about studying Muay Thai, buying a hotel, finding employment, bringing a dog, needing beach access, renting a house, going to school, and renting a condo/apartment. 

So first things first. Determine or finalize your specific plan(s). Just where in Thailand will you actually need to be? You need to answer this question before you begin your search for accommodations (1,500 square kilometers is a vast area). It is the Bangkok traffic that you will need to account for. You do not want to locate your accommodations more than a half hour commute from the place you are going to Bangkok to be at.

Finalize your planned location. Then, rent short term for a month or two to determine the traffic patterns while searching for suitable long term accommodations based on commuting times. 

Good luck.


----------



## chrischiang (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I am from Hong Kong and I am running an online business. I am planning to move to Thailand in next year with my family, my wife and my 2 years old daughter. This is our family dream. Hope our online business can support our living in Thailand.

I prefer to start in living in Pattaya or Phuket first. My budget is around 10,000 to 15,000 baht a month. We need to find apartment or condo near Muay Thai gym as my wife and I want to learning Muay Thai everyday. Any suggestions to us for our budget? 

We also want to know the total expenses on monthly basis including the following in Thailand:
1) one apartment or condo with 1/2 bedrooms (we don't need sea view or beach one)
2) one muay thai training per day (for 2 persons)
3) one private tutor for native speaker to teach my daughter English
4) all other living expenses including food, grocery, renting a car etc.....

Any ideas guys? Look forward to your reply.
Many thanks,
Chris


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

chrischiang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am from Hong Kong and I am running an online business. I am planning to move to Thailand in next year with my family, my wife and my 2 years old daughter. This is our family dream. Hope our online business can support our living in Thailand.
> 
> ...


Chris:

First item to address is getting permission from Thailand to stay in Thailand long term see ??? ?? to determine how you are going to get a visa allowing your family to move to Thailand for a long term stay.

Second is your budget. You have selected, arguably, two of the most expensive places to settle in Thailand; Phuket and Pattaya. The large number of tourists visiting those places have impacted the cost-of-living in a negative way. Your budget of 10-15kBht/month will require a very frugal bare bones standard of living. You really need to do a very detailed budget analysis.

See the numbeo cost-of-living website at Cost of Living and start your research. Be very specific and critical in your investigation.

Good luck.


----------



## chrischiang (May 27, 2013)

Hi stednick,

Thanks so much for your reply. I think we can only obtain a 3-month visa in Thailand. I made a mistake on the budget, 10-15kBht/month is just for apartment or condo. I want to know the total expenses on monthly basis. Any suggestion to me for moving to Phuket and Pattaya?
Thanks again.

Best,
Chris


----------



## saltish143 (May 18, 2013)

Give a try to Ramkhamheang and Ratchada.... You can even find a good condo in 3 to 5 thousand baht max.


----------



## shakil.opu (Nov 1, 2013)

I think smartcondobangkok is one of the most popular company. You can contact with them using google search. write "smartcondobangkok" and search. You can find best condo from 1st result...


----------



## frankb (Oct 18, 2013)

best is near BTS or MRT. If you want a cheaper price, try to find a condo near the ends of the BTS or MRT Line, for instance Bangna. I have found a list of 110 real estate agents in this directory: Condo – Agents | Winvasia


----------

